# Men's Veet Hair Removal cream



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Have you read the reviews for this product on www.amazon.co.uk ??

What some blokes are prepared to do to please a lady


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Your link only goes to Amazon UK

try this one which should take you right to the heart of the matter, the reviews are brilliant......

Veet Men's Hair Removal Cream

Enjoy,

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Now that's a link worth putting up! 
Seen it before, but the write-ups still bring tears to my eyes, and not just because I was laughing so much! 
It could have been one of Pusser's little mishaps..... :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It could still be better than those hair removing sticky strips :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I have made a note in my summer diary!

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

where is the hair you are removing Alan????

personally I like bit of MAN hair :lol: :lol: 

aldra :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

maybe he's going for a brazilian? 8)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It keeps getting trapped in the door as it closes Sandra

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Opps painful :lol: 

it's awhile since Alberts got trapped in the door :lol: :lol: 

Ah well memories :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> personally I like bit of MAN hair :lol: :lol:
> 
> aldra :lol:


Ill cancel that back, crack and sack wax tomorrow then shall I? 8O


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Nah' go for it. A woman likes nothing better than a man in pain.
Anyhow, I'd like you to test the process out for me. I'm a bit of a Nancy when it comes to pain myself.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No way José, I like my hair just where it is, could do wiv more on me bonce though, getting a bit chilly up there.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow
Just nearly died laughing
Sue was rolling with laughter as well
Brilliant write ups


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is another Amazon product with good reviews

http://tinyurl.com/nprlvto


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Amazon seemingly has hidden depths!

Alan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Seen those Veet reviews before, but I've been sat here in tears of laughter after only the first three, I daren't look at any more!

Peter


----------

